# WNY Institute of Martial Arts



## BigPug (May 3, 2004)

Hello -

I haven't been around in a long time, but something made me check in.  I scoped out Renegade's website, and really loved the tribute pages to Professor.  The photos really brought a lot of memories back...

Are any of the old school knuckleheads that trained above the styrofoam plant still here?  O'Grady, Harris, Rogers, Milazzo, Primo (like Prince and Madonna, he is known by one name)?  Drop a line here!

- KBlack


----------



## Datu Tim Hartman (May 3, 2004)

How's it going big dog?!? :uhyeah:


----------



## BigPug (May 3, 2004)

Hey Tim!

Hope your latest shindig went well!  I'll send a PM, so this doesn't bore everyone on the site.

KB


----------



## arnisador (May 3, 2004)

We're not bored! How's life in the sunshine?


----------



## BigPug (May 3, 2004)

Life's good out here Arnisador...  Trying to figure out a good time to go back and visit my old haunts.  I was surprised but just kicking around Tim's site, I realized what a great bunch of friends I had at that school.


----------



## Datu Tim Hartman (May 3, 2004)

Give some advance notice, I'm teachng in Mexico June 18-21 and I'm back in Europe in November.
 %-}


----------



## Cruentus (May 4, 2004)

Kevin....Word up, dog!  :ultracool


----------



## BigPug (May 5, 2004)

Hey Paul - 

How are you man?  Still in Michigan?  Did you head off to law school?


----------



## Cruentus (May 5, 2004)

BigPug said:
			
		

> Hey Paul -
> 
> How are you man?  Still in Michigan?  Did you head off to law school?



Not yet. I got into investment banking, and I am getting married in October. I'll be going next year though!

I am still in Michigan as well.

How's the family? Job? Doing any training out there in California?

 :ultracool


----------



## Mathusula2 (May 8, 2004)

Kevin!!
    It has been way to long... Ya know, it's funny but I've been thinking a lot about the old school recently (not that I am not training with Tim, just that among the list of people you listed sadly I'm the only student left).  Maybe a reunion is in order sometime soon.  All's well here; 1 more year and I'll be an officially licenced friendly neighborhood drug dealer.
    What's new?  How's Ida doing?  I'm glad to hear you are doing well.  Keep us updated!!  Let me know when you're in town.


----------



## BigPug (May 8, 2004)

That's great Mike! I'm glad all your hard work is paying off. Are you going to stay in Buffalo? I'd love to have some kind of reunion. We were back in town for Christmas, but only 3 days. By the time we saw our whole family, we were getting back on a plane. Everything is great here, though.

Paul - I haven't been training at all, work doesn't leave a whole lot of time for that.  I lift and run a little, and if my back heals up, I may go back to BJJ.  There are a few FMA schools out here, so I sometimes think stopping in, but I can't commit to any regular schedule.  I'm talking to a buddy of mine from work, he may want to learn a little Modern Arnis.  At least I would have a training partner.


----------



## ace (May 14, 2004)

BigPug said:
			
		

> Hello -
> 
> I haven't been around in a long time, but something made me check in.  I scoped out Renegade's website, and really loved the tribute pages to Professor.  The photos really brought a lot of memories back...
> 
> ...



Hello From Primo artyon:


----------



## Datu Tim Hartman (May 15, 2004)

BigPug said:
			
		

> That's great Mike! I'm glad all your hard work is paying off. Are you going to stay in Buffalo? I'd love to have some kind of reunion. We were back in town for Christmas, but only 3 days. By the time we saw our whole family, we were getting back on a plane. Everything is great here, though.
> 
> Paul - I haven't been training at all, work doesn't leave a whole lot of time for that.  I lift and run a little, and if my back heals up, I may go back to BJJ.  There are a few FMA schools out here, so I sometimes think stopping in, but I can't commit to any regular schedule.  I'm talking to a buddy of mine from work, he may want to learn a little Modern Arnis.  At least I would have a training partner.




The next time you come back we can do a WNYIMA and HMA reunion!


----------



## BigPug (May 17, 2004)

Hey Primo -

I just saw the thread where you talked about your NHB matches.  I'm glad to see that's going so well for you!  Rock on!

- Kevin


----------



## ace (May 18, 2004)

BigPug said:
			
		

> Hey Primo -
> 
> I just saw the thread where you talked about your NHB matches.  I'm glad to see that's going so well for you!  Rock on!
> 
> - Kevin



Thank U i defend My EFC Titel June 5th
it a nice belt i want to keep it we shal see what god has in mined that day


----------



## ace (May 18, 2004)

Renegade said:
			
		

> The next time you come back we can do a WNYIMA and HMA reunion!


 This Sounds Good


----------



## jaybacca72 (May 19, 2004)

best of luck to you june 5th primo!
later
jaybacca of the great white north


----------



## Tapps (May 27, 2004)

Hey Kevin,

How are you buddy ?

Nice to see the avitar. Is it a recent photo of you ? I think you're getting better looking   :uhyeah:  :uhyeah:  :uhyeah: 

Life in Buffalo has been crazy.  I'm like you, I haven't had time to commit to anything lately.  I did drop by to hang out with Tim yesterday for the first time in a long time.

How's the ocean life ?

Tell Ida my wife misses her walking partner.

Paul OG


----------



## Datu Tim Hartman (May 27, 2004)

John Lehmann just got back from Japan and should be staying here for a couple years!! artyon:


----------



## ace (May 27, 2004)

jaybacca72 said:
			
		

> best of luck to you june 5th primo!
> later
> jaybacca of the great white north


Thank U but i won't be defending my Titel
I hurt my R Leg traing for the fight, it was origanly
thought to be a tari in the ACL Legamint but after the MRI
Was found to  be a dislocated knee cap & a Maniscus Tair 
6 weeks full recovery. I plan to Fight in July We shal see
I realy Want to Defend My Titel.....


Primo


----------



## arnisador (May 27, 2004)

Renegade said:
			
		

> John Lehmann just got back from Japan and should be staying here for a couple years!!


 
Great news!


----------

